# Brie



## Rachel Keeth (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm trying to think of all the different things you can do with brie, what are your ideas? I have had three so far and all of them are for baked brie. 

1. Baked brie with puff pastry and sauteed mushrooms
2. Baked  brie with puff pastry and baked apples with walnuts
3. baked brie with puff pastry and cranberries (a friend told me they had brie and cranberries before)


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (Jun 26, 2010)

All really good ideas!  I love brie.  Srsly.  But I haven't thought outside the box with it really.  When we make baguette sandwich we spread it on the bread and add salami, tomato and maybe lettuce or basil.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 26, 2010)

I've used it on pizza..


----------



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2010)

Again a baked brie, Cut off top after preheating broiler Put brie in baking dish. Sprinkle top with1 cup chopped toasted pecans, then cover top and sides patting gently with  2 cups of brown sugar. Broil on lowest level til sugar bubbles and melts about 3-4 min. Serve immediately with your favorite cracker.
kadesma


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (Jun 26, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Again a baked brie, Cut off top after preheating broiler Put brie in baking dish. Sprinkle top with1 cup chopped toasted pecans, then cover top and sides patting gently with  2 cups of brown sugar. Broil on lowest level til sugar bubbles and melts about 3-4 min. Serve immediately with your favorite cracker.
> kadesma



In this case shortbread would be my favorite cracker!   YUM!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 26, 2010)

Definitely start thinking of it as a "sandwich cheese", even when not quite ripe.  Back in NY, there was a local food shop that made a terrific sandwich using sliced still-firm Brie combined with oil-packed sun-dried tomatoes, arugula, & sliced smoked turkey on a crusty roll.  Delicious!


----------



## Rachel Keeth (Jun 26, 2010)

yourstrulyewalani said:


> When we make baguette sandwich we spread it on the bread and add salami, tomato and maybe lettuce or basil.




Yum, That sounds really good! So does the baked brie with pecans and brown sugar!

I love brie, I have always had it baked without any topping except puff pastry and a couple weeks ago I had it for the first time just plain and unbaked. I still liked it a lot, so now I have been trying to think of what else to do with it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 26, 2010)

yourstrulyewalani said:


> When we make baguette sandwich we spread it on the bread and add salami, tomato and maybe lettuce or basil.


 
Now you see - & this is just personal opinion - although I ADORE salami (all types), for me salami would just overpower the Brie.  I've only liked Brie for poultry-based sandwiches.  The somewhat "mushroomy" taste of Brie just seems to complement poultry perfectly.

But again - just personal preference.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 26, 2010)

dried apricots/apricot jam and walnuts (baked)


----------



## merstar (Jun 26, 2010)

HOT BRIE DIP: 
Hot Brie Dip Recipe - Yankee Magazine

SMOKED TURKEY, AVOCADO AND BRIE SANDWICHES
Smoked Turkey, Avocado & Brie Sandwiches - 51747 - Recipezaar

Also, can mix it into pasta.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 26, 2010)

brie with duck confit sandwiches, with frisee...


----------



## Rachel Keeth (Jun 26, 2010)

BrezyCooking- I have never had salami so I wouldn't know, but poultry sounds as if it would go perfectly with brie! 

Wyogal- That sounds really good too! You could probably use other kinds of jam too, maybe raspberry. I have never had duck confit, I wonder if I would like it since I hate meat fats. But it sounds really good! 

Merstar- Those recipes look delicious! I love avocados so that makes the sandwich even better! I have considered growing an avocado tree but it would be several years before it might start growing avocados!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, "duck confit" isn't really "meat fat".  It's duck parts - usually the legs & thighs - that have been seasoned, cooked in, & then preserved in their own fat.  When you re-cook them (reheat them, really), the fat is drained away, so you're not actually eating any "meat fat".  What you end up with is well-seasoned, tender, juicy meat - if it's been prepared right.


----------



## Rachel Keeth (Jun 27, 2010)

Okay, that sounds really good!


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (Jun 28, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> The somewhat "mushroomy" taste of Brie just seems to complement poultry perfectly.



Agreed!  The salami we use is pretty thin sliced so it doesn't seem too overpowering.  My other half made these sandwiches one day and I was just amazed...we were on a day drive in France and the sandwiches didn't make it to lunchtime.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2010)

it's funny to assume all salamis are one kind - overpowering. 

however, my favourite way of having brie is also baked, much like kads mentioned by just cutting off the top, sprinkling with slivered almonds but only a bit of sugar.

after it just begins to bubble and brown, top with fresh raspberries and plate atop a pool of raspberry preserves in a deep plate, also sprinkled wity toaste almonds..


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 28, 2010)

Try taking the Brie out of the fridge for about 3 hours before you want to serve it. Cover it loosely with waxed paper while it sits waiting.  Serve it with wedges of fresh fruit -- this time of year nectarines and peaches are great.  The brie gets so runny and gooey and is so much better than when it's firm, and you don't need to heat up the house at all!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 28, 2010)

buckytom said:


> it's funny to assume all salamis are one kind - overpowering.
> 
> 
> > It "might" be funny if that's what I said, but I didn't say that "all salamis are overpowering".
> ...


----------



## Rachel Keeth (Jun 28, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Try taking the Brie out of the fridge for about 3 hours before you want to serve it. Cover it loosely with waxed paper while it sits waiting.  Serve it with wedges of fresh fruit -- this time of year nectarines and peaches are great.  The brie gets so runny and gooey and is so much better than when it's firm, and you don't need to heat up the house at all!



That is how I had it a few weeks ago! It was served with grapes and crackers. It was great that way. 


All those ideas sound great!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 28, 2010)

Yup - perfect way to enjoy it.  In fact, if I have Brie in the house, on the weekends when hubby is home I'll take it out late morning & just leave it on a platter on the counter along with some crackers for impromptu snacking during the day.


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree it is SO good and has a smooth buttery texture when it has been sitting out.  The idea of leaving it out completely floored me and I was against it but my other half (from France) would recommend leaving cheeses out for a couple days before eating.  EEK!  Paranoia's worst nightmare!  _Cheese_ left _*out*_???!!!    Well I ate it and lived to tell and it was actually quite good so I'm not the same as I used to be.  Brie is my favorite hands down.  Goat cheese is good but brie gets my favorite cheese award.


----------

